# Extending the cap past the hull sides



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

A cleat on the inside of the hull and the outside for stiffness and support of the deck/gluing surface. You can taper that cleat on the outside so it blends into the hull nicely and it makes glassing easier.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Pretty sure that the old Dolphin skiffs had the gunnel extended - particularly in the bow area - they would be something to get a look at for ideas. I agree with Fishtex that building in support on each side of the hull edges would be a great idea if you're planning on doing the "walkaround gunnels" deal. Good luck and post up a pic or two of how it works out...


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Extend the deck over the edge (old rolled gunnel in my case). Then fashion a batton that will be where you mount your rubrail - you can use this batton to make a nice curve with a router and flush trim bit. Heres another photo to help visualize.









I'm building with wood here, but I would imagine that core builds would work similarly.


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

Thanks @yobata i actually found some of your replies when doing some research. I’m really liking how you did the inside with the cleats and side then routed the top to the side. Here’s the progress for today in case anyone finds this in a search. Now to go update my neglected build thread lol


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

My deck extends about 3" passed the hull. I have a cleat on the inside as well as the outside,that is glued and thru bolted, to secure the deck down. I was affraid to extend it any futher thinking a wave may rip the deck off.


----------

